# easy hickory smoked redfish



## Rockstar

My buddy brought some redfish over the other day and here's what I did.

Your gonna need:

1 1/2in. thick redfish fillets
McCormick seafood rub
Hickory chips 
Gas grill or smoker

Soak the hickory chips for 30mins. Rub redfish fillets and set to the side. Once your grill is hot and the chips are soaked, throw the chips in a tin can, and cover the grill grates with tin foil and poke holes all through the foil. Once the chips ash over and start to smoke good (just splash some water on them if they flare up), kill the grill and throw the redfish on the lightly oiled foil and cover the grill... Let them slowly smoke until done. This is absolutely delicious... the rub lends an awesome barbeque taste that's not too overpowering, and the hickory chips give it that mesquite smokey taste. Use more chips for more flavor. These smells combined with that fresh redfish will get your mouth watering... trust me it tastes twice as good as it smells. I served it with some left over greens and uncle ben's rice. I know i'll catch a ration of sh!t for eatin' reds but I don't hear you guys whinin' on the striper recipe threads


----------

